# Summit Viper SD



## Randy (Aug 20, 2012)

I have never been a fan of the Summit stands.  Partly becasue I never tried one.  I just thought I did not like that cable around the tree.  But this year I purchased a new Viper SD when BPS had them on sale.  Yesterday I hung it and tried it out.  I liked it so much I went straight back to BPS and bought another one.  If there is a easier stand to hang, a more comfortable stand or a quieter stand, I don't know what it is.


----------



## BigCats (Aug 27, 2012)

Treewalker


----------



## bluemarlin (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll give you comfort but quiet goes to lone wolf... I own both.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 27, 2012)

Randy said:


> I have never been a fan of the Summit stands.  Partly becasue I never tried one.  I just thought I did not like that cable around the tree.  But this year I purchased a new Viper SD when BPS had them on sale.  Yesterday I hung it and tried it out.  I liked it so much I went straight back to BPS and bought another one.  If there is a easier stand to hang, a more comfortable stand or a quieter stand, I don't know what it is.



Well duh   I love mine.  You will love it.


----------



## rutman (Sep 7, 2012)

Best overall climber ever produced, imo


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 7, 2012)

rutman said:


> Best overall climber ever produced, imo



I agree, and I've never tried any other climbers. I bought a viper and have no reason to try any other stand.


----------

